
From Harvard to Goldman to the Valley, Networker Extraordinaire - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/from-harvard-to-goldman-to-the-valley-vc-scott-stanford-is-networker-extraordinaire-1499445965
======
JSeymourATL
Article without WSJ paywall > [http://www.cetusnews.com/business/From-Harvard-
to-Goldman-to...](http://www.cetusnews.com/business/From-Harvard-to-Goldman-
to-the-Valley--VC-Scott-Stanford-Is-Networker-Extraordinaire.HJmRAR46E-.html)

